# Pine Ridge Hunting Club in Hardin Co.



## DANGyankee (Nov 30, 2007)

Has anyone heard info about Hardin Co. Pine Ridge Hunting Club, good or bad? I took a tour of the property yesterday with a very helpful member and it is supposed to be 18,000 acres in size. He showed me some pics of recent buck kills and they've had the 13 in. rule in place the last 3 yrs., so they are starting to get some decent headgear. I'm a former PA deer hunter, but have been in TX now since '01. Tired of beating my head against the wall in Sam Houston Nat. Forest and this would be my first ever lease. Just wondered if anyone had any comments before I part with my $900.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

what part of county is it in? I hunt family owned land in between Sour Lake and Lumberton and we have plenty of deer and hogs, as well as coyotes/bobcats. Dont see many giant bucks but there are some nice ones around, you just have to really focus on hunting them smart and early in season before they start only moving at night. I love the area, but if your looking for easy hunting your in the wrong county, but if you have decent neighbors and hunt smart you'll be able to get a few deer every season, and all the hogs you want.


----------



## DANGyankee (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks RoyBoy for taking the time to reply. This lease is about 5 mi. East of Honey Island off Rt. 1293 near Bragg. You are right, I can understand why the area is called Big Thicket. On a scale of 1 to 10, I would give it an 8 or 9 for ease of hunting. If there were some hills thrown in, would definately be a 10. I'm not a 50 yds.off the road kind of guy, but figuring out prime spots on 18,000 acres of look alike flatland will challenge my abilities. Guess I'll rely on my gut and start out in the oak flats.
Thanks again for commenting, you helped.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Almost got on that lease several years back but I lost contact with a member on it.

He always had good stuff to say except they had a few issues with local kids messing up their trailers etc.

John


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

My family and me were on there years and years ago, we were camp 5A! Had some good times on that lease been thinking of getting back on it. As matter of fact my uncle drilled most of the water wells on the place. We took some good bucks even back in the late 90's. Heard there is new mgmt and things are supposed to be a lot better.


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

And to boot the Honey Island Store used to have the best hamburgers around!!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

There must be several good lunch spots in the area! J&R Meat inside the Vallero in Sour Lake has excellent sausage and I like the deli style turkey sandwiches, eat there every time I'm at land, which is alot!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I hunted PRHC for several yrs n the early 80s, kinfolks have been there since day1, most of whom are dead n gone now. Both my sons took their first bucks there along with my first P&Y buck, we hunted the 'upper water holes' off the Votaw rd on Segno Rd side. We got off of it due to people trying to cut off or move into the areas we hunt due to what we had taken in the past yrs. Then the powers in charge and most members were into protecting Does and >any< buck was a good one for most but have heard all that has changed in the last 5-7yrs with several 140s taken yrly by some of the better hunters. I don't think you can go wrong in PRHC if you like a family type HC, if I remember rite the edge of the Kaiser Burnout (Polk County NW side) is part of that property along with Bad Luck Creek which is the E boundry both of these are part of the history of the Civil War. The last yr we hunted there it was 300$ a family, BTW the 'upper water holes' are the head waters for Little Pine Island Bayou and IMO the best area of the whole place, lots of Wild Orchids in this area also....WW


----------



## DANGyankee (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the great info. Helped make my mind up and the checks in the mail. Now, if I could just find a good used quad (that's a lot of country to explore), I'd be set!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Lots of areas where you can walk in, I took my P&Y buck less than 150yrds off the rd. along with 2 other nice bucks before the word got out....WW


----------

